# Der Fall BW



## highflyhahn (15. Juni 2006)

Die Leidensgeschichte:

Erhalten (zu spät) im Januar - Risse in der Pulverbeschichtung am ganzen Rahmen wenige Fahrkilometer später - Rücksendung -warten - öffnen des Paketes mit neugepulvertem Rahmen - Herzstillstand - Rissen auf den ersten Blick sichtbar - wieder einpacken - zurückschicken - erstmal Urlaub und dann das Rad zurück (zumindest so versprochen) - aus Urlaub zurück - warten - warten - nach mehrmaligem Nachhfragen - es ist eine Delle im Tretlager - Testbike wird angeboten - Testbike (Faunus LSD  ) kommt und entpuppt sich als keineswegs gleichwertig zu meinem georderten Faunus - "viertes" Rad kommt nach Wochen endlich - erste große Ausfahrt Ende Mai bei Bergwerk-Union-Treffen im Pfälzer Wald - auf der Tour bemerke ich, dass das Rad sich vorne schwammig anfühlt, sich irgendwie bewegt - meine männlichen Mitfahrer inkl. meines Mannes tuen es ab, das könnte nicht sein - nach der Tour stellen einige Mitfahrer fest, dass sich der Steuersatz gelockert hat, die Kralle war nicht richtig eingeschlagen, man konnte sie leicht abnehmen, die Hälfte war abgebrochen, die restlichen "Zacken" standen komplett verbogen kreuz und quer ab - Rücksendung des Rades an Bergwerk mit der Bitte auf Rückabwicklung, da ebenso auch wieder Lackmängel und Nerven jetzt am Ende ihrer Leidensfähigkeit angelangt!


Reaktion Bergwerk:

Herr Zebisch hat das Rad persönlich aufgebaut (er baut hunderte von Rädern auf  seit wann verkauft BW hunderte von Rädern?) - und er macht, da er ein Profi ist, keine Fehler. An der Krallen-Steuersatz-Geschichte seien wir selbst schuld! Risse im Lack könne man auch nicht feststellen.
Soviel Ignoranz und Gleichgültigkeit habe ich noch nicht erlebt!

Am Samstag werden wir wohl die Reise nach Pfortzheim antreten müssen, um einige Dinge zu klären. Gut das Sebastian da noch ruhig bleiben kann - ich schäume bereits.

Caro


----------



## lieblingsschaf (15. Juni 2006)

Nicht hinfahren, nettes Briefchen oder Mail schreiben und mit Anwalt drohen!
Deckt Eure Rechtschutz auch Privat ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (5. Juli 2006)

Diese Firma kann sich einfach nicht halten. Früher oder später geht das wieder den Bach hinunter wenn die nich langsam mal nen großen Umschwung haben. Was man hier so liest... ist ja fast mehr schlachtes als gutes


----------



## thto (7. Juli 2006)

oh shit , wie bitter !


----------



## krugi712 (7. Juli 2006)

das klingt echt fies. bei mir warens zum glück nur 4 statt 2 wochen lieferzeit. risse hab ich noch keine entdecken können.


----------



## Eisenfaust (3. August 2006)

... da muß man wirklich all die bedauern, die bereits ein 'Bergwerk' fahren. Wehe, wenn was kaputt geht.


----------



## Hupert (3. August 2006)

A Neverending Story wie mir scheint, man darf gespannt sein wie´s weitergeht... ******* nur für die Highflyhenne im Sommer ohne anständigen fahrbaren Untersatz dazustehen, was die "Experten" in Pforzheim aber scheinbar so kalt läßt wie´s nur irgend geht...

Und jetzt möge bitte die Pro BW-Fraktion auf mich einhacken, stechen bla bla bla... war ja alles schonmal da 

Was nützt teuer erkaufte Exklusivität wenn diese unfahrbar ist... und jetzt fahrt ihr denen auch noch hinterher. Anwalt einschalten... würd ich meinen, der Bogen ist definitiv längst überspannt!


----------



## onkel_willi (3. August 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> A Neverending Story wie mir scheint, man darf gespannt sein wie´s weitergeht... ******* nur für die Highflyhenne im Sommer ohne anständigen fahrbaren Untersatz dazustehen, was die "Experten" in Pforzheim aber scheinbar so kalt läßt wie´s nur irgend geht...
> 
> Und jetzt möge bitte die Pro BW-Fraktion auf mich einhacken, stechen bla bla bla... war ja alles schonmal da
> 
> Was nützt teuer erkaufte Exklusivität wenn diese unfahrbar ist... und jetzt fahrt ihr denen auch noch hinterher. Anwalt einschalten... würd ich meinen, der Bogen ist definitiv längst überspannt!




hab ich da irgendwas verpasst? oder wolltest nur mal wieder was schreiben?

mein neu beschichtetes faunus incl. 2006er dämpferanlenkung ist perfekt gemacht - nix mit irgendwelchen rissen. termine wurden auch eingehalten. demnächst mal ein paar pics wenn es fertig aufgebaut ist.

grüsse vom bodensee

onkel willi


----------



## Joscha (3. August 2006)

mein bergwerk macht auch keine probleme! schönes rad!


----------



## Hupert (4. August 2006)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich da irgendwas verpasst?



...ja


----------



## onkel_willi (4. August 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> ...ja



und was? dein beitrag steht da irgendwie ohne zusammenhang drin. jetzt ist august und der beitrag von highflyhahn ist von mitte juni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (4. August 2006)

der thread um den es ursprünglich ging ist längst gelöscht worden... ich denke highflyhahn und ein paar andere "fanatische" BW-Verfechter wissen ganz genau worum es geht...


----------



## raffic (4. August 2006)

Jaja Hupert wir wissen worum es geht.


----------



## onkel_willi (6. August 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> der thread um den es ursprünglich ging ist längst gelöscht worden... ich denke highflyhahn und ein paar andere "fanatische" BW-Verfechter wissen ganz genau worum es geht...



dann schreib doch alles in einen neuen thread - ohne zusammenhang hat niemand was davon. die bergwerk-fanatiker wissen das vielleicht, aber wer kennt die schon beim namen.

hast du etwa auch ein bergwerk und gar von einem konkreten fall betroffen?


----------



## Hupert (6. August 2006)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> hast du etwa auch ein bergwerk und gar von einem konkreten fall betroffen?



Nö hab ich Gott sei Dank nicht... war damals aber eher so ne Art Grundsatzdiskussion bzgl. Firmen- und Preispolitik. Wenn man da überhaupt noch von Diskussion sprechen konnte... und jetzt Schluss hier!


----------



## pedale3 (8. August 2006)

Who is the Ghost that lives in the Canyon of the Rocky Mountain and fears the Bergwerk?


----------



## s.Kaiser (16. August 2006)

Ich muss da echt staunen, was da so abgeht.
Mich wundert, dass Ghost, Cube und wie die Deutschen Bikefirmen heißen, in der MTB Zeitung sehr gut bis überragend bewertet werden, von Bergwerk hört man nichts. Ich fahre ein Faunus war sehr stolz auf das Rad, aber diese negativen aussagen nehmen mir die Freude.
Ich würde es an deiner Stelle auch tun und denen mal die Meinung sagen, wenn sie schon einmal in Isolvenz waren, würde ich mich bewegen damit so etwas nicht wieder vor kommt. Selber bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir ein anderes kaufe und wenn es ein Rocky oder was weis ich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (17. August 2006)

s.Kaiser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss da echt staunen, was da so abgeht.
> Mich wundert, dass Ghost, Cube und wie die Deutschen Bikefirmen heißen, in der MTB Zeitung sehr gut bis überragend bewertet werden, von Bergwerk hört man nichts. Ich fahre ein Faunus war sehr stolz auf das Rad, aber diese negativen aussagen nehmen mir die Freude.
> Ich würde es an deiner Stelle auch tun und denen mal die Meinung sagen, wenn sie schon einmal in Isolvenz waren, würde ich mich bewegen damit so etwas nicht wieder vor kommt. Selber bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir ein anderes kaufe und wenn es ein Rocky oder was weis ich ist.




hi,

auch bergwerks schaffen es mal in die revolverblättle:

http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/?p=news1&s=news_sub1

mein faunus wird die nächsten tage fertig und da passt alles.

grüsse

onkel


----------



## Hupert (17. August 2006)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> ...in die revolverblättle:



...dahingehend sind wir uns aber wohl doch einig


----------



## KaschmirKönig (17. August 2006)

man sollte erwähnen das girly ihr bergwerk in schwuchtelrosa geordert hat, ich persönlich glaube das die lackfehler schlicht und einfach in dieser farbe begründte liegen bzw. sie erst bei dieser farbe auffallen. des weiteren sind herr und frau henne sowieso problemkunden, wer die geschicht im anderen forum verfolgt hat wird das bestätigen können, nörgeln nach den ersten paar wochen.


----------



## chris84 (17. August 2006)

zum rosa Bergwerk is denk ich alles gesagt  

@s.Kaiser: du kaufst dir ein Bike auch net unbedingt um damit zu fahren? dann schaff das Bergwerk schnell weg und kauf dir irgendwas sauteures was in den s.g. Revolverblättern hochgelobt wird  

ich hab auf meinem Mercury nun schon fast 25tkm... nach 1,5Jahren war der rahmen gebrochen, nach 5Tagen war mein Bike wieder startklar... ich war schon bei Bergwerk, hab mittlererweile sogar en BW-Trikot... und treff mich jährliches mit nem verrückten Haufen Bikern quer aus Deutschland, den es ohne BW nicht gäbe... was will ich also mehr? Das bei BW in letzter zeit nicht alles so gelaufen is wie ich mir das vorstellen würde is mir recht wurscht, die können machen was sie wollen...


----------



## arkonis (17. August 2006)

wenn ich bei einem Hersteller der auch noch in Deutschland sitzt ein Rad kaufe und dafür noch einen höheren Geldbetrag hinlege, dann würde ich auch eine entsprechende Qualität verlangen. Das die besondere Lackierung an diesen Fehler die Ursache ist, kann möglich sein, aber dafür wurde auch bezahlt und da der Hersteller dies anbietet sollte es mit einem Rosa (kein Schwuchtelrosa sondern ein schönes weibliches Rosa) auch funktionieren wie mit jeder anderen Farbe. Eine anständige Montage ist bei Bergwerk in diesem Fall auch nicht möglich.
Mag sein das Bergwerk wegen der Kleinserie bei der Qualitätsprüfung der Lackierung nicht über die finanziellen Möglichkeiten und Kompetenz verfügt wie ein Großserienhersteller vielleicht ist die beauftragte Firma zum pulverisieren nicht in der Lage ein rosa aufzutragen.

Schwerwiegender ist doch der Umgang wie dieser Hersteller mit Reklamationen umgeht, er hält sich nicht an der Rechtsgebung und schickt die Leute auch noch unötig herum. Normalerweise zahlt man den höheren Betrag auch für einen besseren Umgang bei Kundenreklamationen, der Ärger und die Folgekosten übersteigen doch den Wert dieses Fahrrades bei weiten. Da würde ich mir überlegen ob mein nächstes Fahrrad ein Bergwerk wird, unabhängig wie hochwertig der Aufbau ist.

Hier sollte Bergwerk doch etwas nachlegen und eine vernüftige Lösung anbieten.


----------



## Waschbaer (17. August 2006)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> ... nach 1,5Jahren war der rahmen gebrochen, nach 5Tagen war mein Bike wieder startklar [...] was will ich also mehr?



Also ich bevorzuge Rahmen, die länger als anderthalb Jahre halten.


----------



## chris84 (18. August 2006)

der aktuelle hält ja auch nun schon einiges länger  

das lag damals an der dimension eines Frästeils, beim Nachfolgerahmen ist die stelle breiter...

@arkonis: zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt würde ich mir auch 2 mal überlegen ob ein nächstes Rad ein Bergwerk wird... aber damals z.B. hat ein kumpel von mir ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken 3 mal in Folge ne Manitou-Gabel austetauscht bekommen, von Bergwerk... und da waren auch noch ein paar andere Punkte die für BW gesprochen haben...  damals war die sache mit dem Service wohl noch eine andere... das war 2001/2002...


----------



## lahnbiker (18. August 2006)

@KaschmirKönig: Es sollte egal sein ob Du lieber ein "kack"-braun, ein "quitsch"-orange oder einfach ein rosa als Deine bevorzugte Farbe für den Rahmen aussuchst. Solange die Farbe vom Hersteller angeboten wird, sollte Sie auch fehlerfrei verarbeitet sein. Und wenn die Firma keine vernünftige Verarbeitung, sprich Lackierung bieten kann, sollte sie sich vielleicht lieber auf die Farben beschränken, die machbar sind...

Bei dem Rest schliesse ich mich _arkonis_ an.

Ach, noch was: Wann meinst Du denn sollte man auftretende Mängel "annörgeln"? Macht man ja wohl wenn die Fehler auftauchen und nicht erst gegen Ende der Garantie


----------



## KaschmirKönig (18. August 2006)

unter nörgeln verstehe ich nicht die abwicklung der garantie sondern jammern bei menschen denen es überhaupt nichts angeht, zum beispiel in einem internetforen. Mit der abartigen Absicht eine Firma unter Druck zu setzen.

unter nörgeln verstehe ich das man bei einer garantieabwicklung auch einmal zeit mitbringen sollte, vor allem bei so einer tollen farbe wie das schwuchtelrosa, mehr zeit bedeutet bei so etwas auch mehr qualität. (zum beispiel die schlecht eingeschlagene kralle)

die farbe ist nicht egal weil man einen riss auf einer rosa-pulverung viel besser/eher erkennt als zum beispiel bei einer schwarzen, ich wage zu behaupten das ein großteil der biker mit lackschäden herumfährt die aber nicht auffallen. 

zu der kralle kann ich im übrien nur sagen das ich mich an "selbstaufbauangebote" vom hennen-ehepaar erinnern kann, nur damit sie endlich den rahmen bekommen. hätten die bergwerker sich nur daran gehalten.


----------



## oldrizzo (18. August 2006)

wenn man in einer pulverung risse entdeckt, dann hat das nichts mit der farbe zu tun... und es ging auch nicht um einen riss; ich habe das bike gesehen. das war ein netz von rissen, die Ã¼ber das gesamt unterrohr gingen. ursachen, warum es zu disen rissen kam, hat der pulverer des rahmen ja seinerzeit genannt und die farbe war es lt. seiner aussage nicht!

darÃ¼berhinaus finde ich es unfair, wie du Ã¼ber die geschÃ¤digten sprichst. 

die ânÃ¶rgeleien" wie du sie nennst, waren m.e. berechtigt. 

was die selbstaufbauangebote betrifft: da kann ich dir nur recht geben. das hÃ¤tte bw machen sollen, denn herr hahn ist ein fÃ¤higer schrauber (muss ja, fÃ¤hrt canyon...  )...

und jammern wir nicht alle manchmal ein bisschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbtoto (20. August 2006)

@kaschmirkönig: schonmal ein rad aufgebaut? mal ne kralle in einen gabelschaft gehauen? mal mit einem vernünftigen wekzeug das probiert? - nicht ne schraube in die kralle drehen und mit dem hammer drauf sondern mit ner ordentlichen führung am gabelschaft!
zu der farbe sag ich nur: rede mit einem pulverer und lass dir erklären wann eine beschichtung reisst.

wenn an einem bike von mir der lack nicht durch mein einwirken kaputt geht werde ich sauer! wenn es dann ein verarbeitungsproblem ist, dann halt zurück zum hersteller damit!

ich gebe doch nicht mehr als 2k eur aus und dann kompromisse zu machen...


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. August 2006)

1. ja
2. ja
3. nein, brauche ich nicht, der hammer hat bei allen 6 bikes bis jetzt genügt
4. es ist nicht meine aufgabe mit dem pulverer zu sprechen, das wurde nämlich schon erledigt und bis zur unkenntlichkeit ausgebreitet im magazin-forum. wenn ich mich recht entsinne sogar von bergwerk.
5. korrekt, zurück zum hersteller und sich gedulden, gedulden != nach 2 wochen drängeln, nörgeln, drohen.
6. das ist genau das problem, rational denkende menschen geben keine 4000 mark für etwas aus das im gelände sowieso runtergeschrottet wird. Es handelt sich nämlich immer noch um ein MTB und nicht um Austellungsfahrzeug bei Auto Becker. 

Jedem das Seine und gerne auch Kritik aber dieses Genöhle ist echt penetrant, das wurde jetzt glaube ich hier schon zum 3. Mal diskutiert, genau das Thema, genau der Rahmen, jedesmal kommt das wieder zumal unsere Hühnchen Accounts in der Bergwerk Union besitzen, wieso posten sie es nicht dort.


----------



## mtbtoto (21. August 2006)

zu 5.: Nennen wir es jetzt mal "der Fall Auto Becker" Warum soll ich mich gedulden wenn ich ein neues Auto kaufe das einen Lackfehler hat, der nach ein paar Tagen auftritt. Ich gehe zu Auto Becker und sage "der Lack reist über die halbe Karosserie". Der Verkäufer von Auto Becker meint dann zu mir:" Ja, Du hast das Auto ja in rosa bestellt und nicht in schwarz, da kann der Lack mal reisen und sowieso wenn das Auto gefahren wird ist das ja auch normal, dass der Lack reisen kann." 

Ich kann da nicht ganz Deiner Argumentation folgen...

Wenn bei uns eine Reklamation eingeht wird diese priorisiert bearbeitet, da wir von "Wiederkäufern" leben, so sollte doch jeder handeln oder?

zu den anderen Punkten: Ich habe schon ein paar Bikes gebaut und nehme auch den Hammer mit der Schraube weil ich zu geizig für den Kralleneinschläger bin. Du hast aber die Montagequalität des Bikes mit Deinem Beitrag selbst beschrieben! Du hast 6 Bikese gebaut, die Kralle mit dem Hammer und der Schraube eingeschlagen und die Krallen halten - so sollte es sein. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Hersteller des Bikes so einen Kralleneinschläger besitz. Daraus stellt sich bei mir die Frage: Warum zerbrösselt die Kralle. Das war ein "Endurobike" d.h. so ein Bike gekaufen ein paar Kilometer mit fahren und dann in die Alpen  Von Ischgl hoch zur Heidelberger Hütte und dort dann das Bike hoch zum Fimbapass tragen. Mit dieser Kralle hätte mich der Hubschrauber dann nach ca. 50 hm abhohlen können und ich will nicht daran denken wie jemand aussieht dem sowas passiert. Die Chipslette die ich dort mal mit einem Laufrad gemacht habe langt! Aber bei einem Dropp die ganze Gabel verlieren?!?! Das höhrt sich nach einem mehrtägigen oder wöchigen Krankenhausaufenthalt an....


----------



## KaschmirKönig (21. August 2006)

Ich habe gesagt der Fehler fällt bei so einer Farbe eher auf, das impliziert nicht das eine rosa Pulverung prinzipiell schadanfälliger ist als eine schwarze.

Zum Thema Autobecker, Autos werden lackiert, falls der Bergwerkzulieferer in einem Bad das Pulver aufträgt kann er nicht sofort den einen rosa auftrag machen, aber das ist alles Spekulation, Sonderwünsche dauern nunmal länger, es bestreitet ja auch keiner das Bergwerk offensichtlich schlampig die Räder zusammenbaut und das Wunschfarbenprinzip bei Reklamation nicht so gut funktioniert. Fakt ist aber auch das man bei solchen Wünschen Geduld mitbringen muss.

Zu der Kralle, die Kralle ist doch sowieso nur Makulatur bzw. Einstellhilfe, man könnte auch komplett ohne fahren. Mal ganz vorsichtig gesagt, wenn man den Vorbau nicht richtig an der Gabel festschraubt und er nur noch durch die Ahead-Kappe gehalten wird erklärt das die zerbröselte Kralle, egal wie sie eingeschlagen wurde, dazu ist sie nicht da. Das wäre dann ganz klar ein Montagefehler bei Hühnchens daheim.


----------



## Subraid (21. August 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Sonderwünsche dauern nunmal länger



Nur ist das Rosa bei Bergwerk kein Sonderwunsch sondern ein Teil der von Bergwerk standardmäßig angebotenen Farben.
Wenn das dann 3x passiert und das Rad dann auch noch fehlerhaft zusammengebaut geliefert wird kann ich ein "Nörgeln" sehr gut verstehen.

Es ist doch total unerheblich ob das Rad dann später auf den Trails hingerichtet wird, wenn ich ein neues Produkt kaufe soll es frei von Fehlern sein. Wenn ich dann ne Stunde später das Ding an nem Stein lang ziehe ist das wenigstens mein Bier.


----------



## Wolf120 (21. August 2006)

Ärgert euch nicht länger .Siehe www.voitl-bikes.de Hier ist der kunde noch König


----------



## machero (7. September 2006)

pedale3 schrieb:
			
		

> Who is the Ghost that lives in the Canyon of the Rocky Mountain and fears the Bergwerk?


----------



## santa klaus (25. September 2006)

Hallo ersteinmal.
ich weiß nicht ob sie´s wußten, aber ...
Nein, nein ich muß hier mals etwas zum Besten geben.
Habe mir 2001 ein Faunus geleistet. Der Verkaufsladen nähe 465... hat  riesig erweitert und ist auch in Bikezeitungen vertreten.
Nach dem Kauf wollte ich mal eine Wartung dort durchführen lassen, nur bekam ich keinen Termin.
Dann vor einigen Monaten der Hammer. Kettenstrebe gebrochen, hatte mächtig Glück.
Firma 465... läßt mich erst garnicht aussprechen und verweißt sofort auf die abgelaufene Gewährleistung und darauf das BW nicht mehr da ist.
Zufällig hat er noch eine Kettenstrebe herumliegen ( Klasse Laden) und mir diese für kleines Geld verkauft. 
Selbstverständlich wurde die Strebe nicht von 465... eingebaut, denn dann müsse er Gewährleistung geben und das kann er bei einem so alten Rad nicht.
Außerdem soll ich eins bedenken: Jedes Bike-Material wird nach 3 Jahren müde und sollte besser ausgewechselt werden. Also kauft sich jeder der über 3000 für ein Bike ausgegeben hat nach 3 Jahren was neues. Klasse Sache, oder???? Ich ab nach Hause, baue die Strebe ein und hab nach kurzer Zeit wieder ein Problem. Dämpferwippe ( brücke) gebrochen. Rufe bei BW und Fa. R. aus Ess. ( Vertragspartner von BW ) an, schick die Bilder rüber und habe 2 Tage später das gewünschte Material da. Das ist doch mal was tolles, oder??
Ich zumindest bin begeistert und fahre weiter BW, da ich mit dem Radel klasse zurechtkomme.
Gruß Santa Klaus


----------

